# How to download endlessly from megaupload.com



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my tutorial to download from megauload.com without getting the annoying message of 300 slots busy.


For FIREFOX:
Click Install Now to install addon.

Restart FireFox. Tool-->User Agent Switcher--->Options--->Options

Click User Agents--->Add

Type this:

+ Description: MEGAUPLOAD

+ User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar)

Click OK twice to finish adding User Agent.

From now, before downloading any file on megaupload just go Tools--> User Agent Switcher--->MEGAUPLOAD.

For IE:

Start/run->> type regedit -> ok

Go to: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform]

Note: if U use IE 7

go to: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

Right click on Post Platform > New > String Value > type Alexa Toolbar > ok

Now U can download from megaupload without error : "All download slots (..) assigned to your country (....) are in use"

Have fun!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayb Most of the Expert Member knew that ages ago!
Anyway,thank you from those who still wer in the Dark!!!


----------



## reddick (Nov 1, 2006)

Wht for opera mate...most of us surf @ opera i think


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 4, 2006)

i thought it was good to share.

I don't think anything works for opera.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks a lot for sharing, really needed this.


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 7, 2006)

RatedRSuperStar, u need to renew the post, and also restrategise ur formula, as MegaUpload now doesn't give that 300 request limit with "User Agent Switcher", but it does put a download limitation after some 250mb data download, for 3 hrs or so. Noticed it recently. Please update. Urgent need.


----------



## forever (Nov 7, 2006)

@koolbluez
restarting modem doesn't help???, or static 1....


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 7, 2006)

Never tried... u don't suppose me to get up in the middle of the night to check out if my downloads r working all right and then restart my damn machine for it's sake!!!

It used to be unlimited a few weeks back(using User Agent Switcher), but not now.


----------



## faresalandlos (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2006)

For firefox, the easiest direct way is:
Type: about:config in the Firefox address bar
-Search for general.useragent.extra.firefox
-Double click on it
-Change the default text with this: Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 2, 2006)

thats better than mine


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 10, 2006)

> For IE:
> 
> Start/run->> type regedit -> ok
> 
> Go to: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform]



I don't see the User Agent\Post Platform in the registry editor. So I had to create it.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 15, 2006)

dor opera plz.


----------

